# Raccourci Terminal...



## Chill (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour a tous, bon la pluspart d'entre vous vont surement bien rigoler mais je suis totalement perdu dans mac os la ca fait long que j'avai pas bidouillé dessus, et je sais plus du tout (a vrai dire j'ai jamais vmt su ms avt j'y arrivais qd meme parfois lol) comment créer un raccourci (alias) me permettant d'effectuer dans mon terminal l'equivalent de plusieurs commande
ex : $ cd nom
$ cd folder
$ commande x y z

en une seule commande du style:
$ commandeseule

Merci d'avance a tous


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

Salut :
voil&#224; derri&#232;re ce lien hypertexte un petit article te donnant les infos n&#233;cessaires pour faire script shell.


----------



## BooBoo (16 Octobre 2005)

Tu peux mettre les alias dans le bashrc, situé dans /etc/


----------



## Chill (16 Octobre 2005)

merci bien a vous


----------



## Chill (16 Octobre 2005)

Desole mais j'ai encore un probleme
en fait c assez compliqué disons que je dois taper les commandes suivantes
$cd /Applications/Cediti/
$java -cp bin/grail.jar:libs/jgraph.jar:libs/grail_icons.jar:libs/endorsed/xercesImpl.jar:libs/endorsed/xml-apis.jar:libs/javamail/mail.jar:libs/javahelp/jsearch.jar:libs/jaf/activation.jar:libs/batik.jar:libs/gnu-regexp-1.1.3.jar:libs/jfor-0.7.1.jar:libs/javahelp/jhbasic.jar:libs/kunststoff.jar:libs/jargs.jar:libs/avalon-framework-cvs-20020315.jar:libs/fop.jar:libs/GrlHelp.jar:libs/javahelp/jh.jar:libs/endorsed/xalan.jarther/jaf1_0_1.zipther/gnu.regexp-1.1.3.zipther/javamail-1_2.zip:libs/javahelp/jhall.jar:libs:libs/forms_rt.jar:libs/commons-lang-2.0.jar:Contents/Resources/Java/lax.jar grail.Main &

(la derniere commande est assez chiante lol) me demandez pas pr c assez compliqué
j'ai bien crée le fichier shell (j'utilise bash mais aussi testé avec tcsh)

#! /bin/tcsh

set t2 = "cd /Applications/"
set t3 = "cd Cediti-Objectiver\ 2.0/"
set t4 = "java -cp bin/grail.jar:libs/jgraph.jar:libs/grail_icons.jar:libs/endorsed/xercesImpl.jar:libs/endorsed/xml-apis.jar:libs/javamail/mail.jar:libs/javahelp/jsearch.jar:libs/jaf/activation.jar:libs/batik.jar:libs/gnu-regexp-1.1.3.jar:libs/jfor-0.7.1.jar:libs/javahelp/jhbasic.jar:libs/kunststoff.jar:libs/jargs.jar:libs/avalon-framework-cvs-20020315.jar:libs/fop.jar:libs/GrlHelp.jar:libs/javahelp/jh.jar:libs/endorsed/xalan.jarther/jaf1_0_1.zipther/gnu.regexp-1.1.3.zipther/javamail-1_2.zip:libs/javahelp/jhall.jar:libs:libs/forms_rt.jar:libs/commons-lang-2.0.jar:Contents/Resources/Java/lax.jar grail.Main &"

$t2
$t3
$t4


mais voila une fois lancé rien ne se passe, j'ai testé de le mettre en .command et double click mais la de nouvo rien (peut etre car le terminal se delog des qu'il a effectué les operations) fin voila si qqun pouvai m'indiquer ce serai sympa pcq je deviens malade a force de taper ces commandes

remerci


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

tu as bien utilise la commande chmod pour rendre ton fichier executable, question b&#234;te...


----------



## Chill (16 Octobre 2005)

oui le fichier a bien été mis en executable, j'ai meme verifier plusieurs fois


----------



## BooBoo (16 Octobre 2005)

pourquoi avoir mis en variables les commandes avant de les ex&#233;cuter ?
essaye en mettant directement dans le fichier:

```
cd /Applications/
cd Cediti-Objectiver\ 2.0/
java -cp ...
```


----------



## tatouille (17 Octobre 2005)

```
#!/bin/sh

#
# @author   plumber 
# @version  $Id: Margo,v 1.0 plumber Exp $
# @category starter JDK 1.3 / 1.4
#

AppDir=`dirname "${0}"`
ResourcesDir="${AppDir}"/../Resources
JAVAROOT="${AppDir}"/../Resources/Java
WorkingDirectory="${JAVAROOT}"
UserDirectory="${HOME}"/Library/Margo
#arg="Margo"
arg=""

if [ -n "${2}" ]; then
    arg=`basename "${2}"|sed 's/\.zargo//g'`
fi

JAVAMAIN="${JAVAROOT}"/argouml.jar
MARGO_MAIN=org.argouml.application.Main

MARGO_CLASSES="${JAVAROOT}"/antlrall.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/nsuml.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/argouml-model.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/gef.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/ocl-argo.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/jmi.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/swidgets.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/commons-logging.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/log4j.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/toolbar.jar

MARGO_EXT="${JAVAROOT}"/ext/argo_classfile.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/ext/argo_idl.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/ext/argouml-i18n-nb.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/ext/argo_cpp.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/ext/argo_php.jar:\
"${JAVAROOT}"/ext/argouml-i18n-zh.jar

mkdir -p "${HOME}"/Library/Margo
echo "" > "${HOME}"/Library/Margo/argouml.log

ln -sf /usr/bin/java "${AppDir}"/Margo_Java

(cd "${HOME}"/Library/Margo && "${AppDir}"/Margo_Java \
-cp "${JAVAMAIN}":"${MARGO_CLASSES}" \
-Djava.library.path="${JAVAROOT}":"${JAVAROOT}/ext" \
-Duser.home="${UserDirectory}" \
-Duser.dir="${UserDirectory}" -Xdock:name=Margo \
-Xdock:icon=$ResourcesDir/MargoApplication.icns \
-Dcom.apple.macos.use-file-dialog-packages=true \
-Dcom.apple.macos.smallTabs=true \
-Dapple.laf.useScreenMenuBar=true \
-Dcom.apple.mrj.application.live-resize=true \
-Dcom.apple.mrj.application.main="${MARGO_MAIN}" \
-Dcom.apple.mrj.application.classpath="${JAVAMAIN}":"${MARGO_CLASSES}":"${MARGO_EXT}" \
-Dcom.apple.mrj.application.workingdirectory="${WorkingDirectory}" \
-Dapple.awt.brushMetalLook=false \
-Dcom.apple.mrj.application.growbox.intrudes=false \
-jar "${JAVAMAIN}" -nopreload \
"${arg}" > "${HOME}"/Library/Margo/argo.consol)
```


----------

